# Official WCA Regulations and Competiton pages



## PatrickJameson (Jun 26, 2009)

The WCA Regulations can be found here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/

Upcoming official WCA competitions can be found here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php


----------



## kahman10 (Sep 1, 2009)

i read that a puzzle that has been modded cannot be used in a competion, does that mean the memyselfandpi mod makes a 6x6 illegal to use in a competion?


----------



## Logan (Sep 1, 2009)

kahman10 said:


> i read that a puzzle that has been modded cannot be used in a competion, does that mean the memyselfandpi mod makes a 6x6 illegal to use in a competion?






WCA regulations said:


> 3h)	No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.



No. It's perfectly legal.

-----------------------------------------

Was there any real reason to bring this thread back?
(even though it is only 2 months old)


----------



## Grenjabob (Jul 27, 2010)

O_O The sticker logo on my cube fell of a while ago. Does that mean i can't compete due to:
3l)	Cube puzzles must have at most one logo. For Rubik's Cube or bigger cube puzzles the logo must be placed on one of the centre pieces.

* 3l1) Colourless logos (max. 1 logo per colour) that are engraved are not considered as logos.


----------



## The Puzzler (Jul 27, 2010)

At most one logo you can have none, I think.


----------



## Toad (Jul 27, 2010)

Why does nobody understand this rule?!

*At most = 1 or 0 logos.* Simples.


----------



## Grenjabob (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry. I read it wrong, easy mistake to make. I didn't read the at most properly.


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it legal to use a coloured cube?
Like those cubes without stickers?
And are hybrid cubes allowed?
Thanks.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 26, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Is it legal to use a coloured cube?
> Like those cubes without stickers?
> And are hybrid cubes allowed?
> Thanks.


 


WCA Regulations said:


> 3h) No modifications are allowed that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle. Some examples of enhancing the basic concept are: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces are visible, colours on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, more or other solved states.



More pieces would be visible with a coloured cube (stickerless cube). And hybrid cubes aren't breaking any of the regulations.


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, thanks a lot


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 2, 2011)

My new Ghost Hand FII caps keep falling out, if this happens at a comp after finishing a solve, do you get a penalty?


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 2, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> My new Ghost Hand FII caps keep falling out, if this happens at a comp after finishing a solve, do you get a penalty?


 
Put paper under it and it won't fall out.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 2, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> My new Ghost Hand FII caps keep falling out, if this happens at a comp after finishing a solve, do you get a penalty?


 
It depends on how many caps come out. At Iowa I was using my C (which is notorious for having center caps come out) and a couple of my solves had cap pops but I received no penalties. If enough caps fall out that give doubt as to if the puzzle is actually solved (for example, 5/6 center caps) then it is a DNF.

"•5b5) If, after the solve, non functional parts of the puzzle are still defect (like a centre cap of a cube) or not fully rotated (like a 5x5x5 centre piece twisted in its spot), but the puzzle is otherwise unambiguously solved, the puzzle is considered solved. (discretion of the main judge)"


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 2, 2011)

mr. giggums said:


> Put paper under it and it won't fall out.


 
Under?



miniGOINGS said:


> It depends on how many caps come out. At Iowa I was using my C (which is notorious for having center caps come out) and a couple of my solves had cap pops but I received no penalties. If enough caps fall out that give doubt as to if the puzzle is actually solved (for example, 5/6 center caps) then it is a DNF.
> 
> "•5b5) If, after the solve, non functional parts of the puzzle are still defect (like a centre cap of a cube) or not fully rotated (like a 5x5x5 centre piece twisted in its spot), but the puzzle is otherwise unambiguously solved, the puzzle is considered solved. (discretion of the main judge)"



Oh right, thanks.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 2, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Under?


 Yes, cut a piece of paper just bigger than the piece and put it on then put the cap on over it. This works by wedging the cap in.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Apr 2, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Under?



Put a piece of paper that is slightly larger than the cap itself under the cap when you put it on. The paper will fill up some space in between the edge of the cap and the part on the axis making a snug fit.


----------



## dabest2500 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll do this for the center caps, as for the other caps I think I'll super glue them in.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 3, 2011)

Any word on 2011 regs release date? Just hoping skewb is made official by May 7... 
Also looking forward to seeing what's changed.


----------



## Achifaifa (Dec 28, 2011)

Do I have to use my real name for the WCA profile and competitions?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> Do I have to use my real name for the WCA profile and competitions?


 
Yes, of course.


----------



## hcfong (Dec 28, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> Do I have to use my real name for the WCA profile and competitions?



Why would you not want to use your real name for your WCA profile and competitions? I don't know the rules about this, but I would assume that unless you have a very good reason, for example if your name will get you in a lot of troube or attract mockery (which I can imagine if you're called Adolf or something like that) you'll have to use your real name.

Also, what do you mean with your real name? If your full first name is Benjamin for example, I think you might be okay if you use Ben.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> Do I have to use my real name for the WCA profile and competitions?


 


> 2c)	Registrants must provide all required information (at least: name, country, date of birth, gender, contact information, selected events) for their registration to be considered complete.
> 2e)	Competitors must be able to show a passport/id-card during registration at the location to prove their identity



Get a fake ID if you want a fake name on your profile.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 28, 2011)

Or just use a fake name. I've never had to produce any kind of identification at a competition.


----------



## aronpm (Dec 28, 2011)

Sure. But if you want to use a name like Willie Stroker, I think the organisers might want to check.

And actually at Melbourne Cube Day, new competitors were asked to show some form of ID. I hadn't seen this happen at previous competitions.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Yes, of course.


 
Dan Cohen?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2011)

Is that not his real name?

In any case, yes you can probably be a dick and lie to the WCA, but please don't.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember reading some part of the "Odd WCA stats" thread where someone made a name that was like Abat Manguy or something. I'm pretty that's fake. Never heard of the last name of "Manguy"

Edit: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009MANG01


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> ̶̶I̶'̶m̶ ̶p̶r̶e̶t̶t̶y̶ ̶t̶h̶a̶t̶'̶s̶ ̶f̶a̶k̶e̶
> "I'm pretty" <= that's fake



Fixed that for you.



AustinReed said:


> Never heard of the last name of "Manguy"



Awesome reasoning. I never heard of the first name "Austin". Must be fake.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Is that not his real name?


 
Legally it's Daniel but who's counting.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Legally it's Daniel but who's counting.


 
Yeah...Dan Koen sounds better than Daniel Koen


----------



## Stefan (Dec 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Legally it's Daniel but who's counting.


 
Yeah, I'd say that's still your real name, just not exactly/legally. And the question was about real, not about exact. Didn't sound like he's asking about something like Dan/Daniel but about calling himself Superman or bestcuber42 or Barack Obama or Stefan Sucks when his real name is nothing like it.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 28, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> Legally it's Daniel but who's counting.


 
Legally it's Daniel Robert Cohen, right?


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 28, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome reasoning. I never heard of the first name "Austin". Must be fake.


 

Ok :3

All in all, maybe we should have an ID check mandatory for all new competitors. Just to be sure. Abbreviations of names (Daniel -> Dan) being acceptable.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 28, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Ok :3
> 
> All in all, maybe we should have an ID check mandatory for all new competitors. Just to be sure. Abbreviations of names (Daniel -> Dan) being acceptable.


 
The biggest problem with this is that we have a number of quite young competitors, and in some countries, many young competitors don't really have a reliable form of ID. I suppose most have some sort of birth certificate, but of course there's no picture to verify that it's theirs. An ID check would make it a little more reliable, but it could still be cheated, and it would potentially cause hardship for competitors. Imagine a parent of a 9-year-old who just brought their son or daughter 150 miles to a competition, only to discover that their child is not allowed to compete without a valid ID, which they didn't bring. I'm quite sure it would lead to at least a few ugly scenes.

Note that this is not saying we can't do this - it's merely pointing out that there is a price to pay for doing it. I'm not looking forward to being the person to tell a parent something like that someday, but I'll do it if I have to, I guess.


----------



## Blindbiker22 (Jan 14, 2012)

are pillowed cubes allowed?


----------



## cubernya (Jan 14, 2012)

Other than 7x7, no


----------



## McCuber16 (Oct 17, 2012)

Are different sizes of puzzles legal, eg. 50mm or 55mm Zhanchi's?


----------



## Bob (Oct 17, 2012)

McCuber16 said:


> Are different sizes of puzzles legal, eg. 50mm or 55mm Zhanchi's?


yes


----------



## lioz1997 (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there going to be any soon compotiton in the area of Portlan Oregon??


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2012)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

Right now the closest one to you is in Seattle on January 12th.


----------



## lioz1997 (Dec 26, 2012)

thank you, do you know about any other compotitions in the area?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't live near Portland so no. That site lists all competitions that are currently planned.


----------



## YukiTanaka (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a question about the FMC regulation.

>E3) The competitor may use the following objects during the attempt. Penalty for using unauthorised objects: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
>E3c) Coloured stickers (self-supplied).

It says we can use "colored stickers" for FMC competition. But what kind of stickers we can use is not mentioned in this section.
I used a kind of post-it in WC 2013, after questioning to the judge if I can use it and being permitted.
Can I use a kind of post-it in FMC competition?
(I used exactly this one. http://www.amazon.co.jp/住友スリーエム-3M-ポスト・イット-ジョーブ透明見出し-683MH/dp/B000IGOFAW)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 4, 2013)

YukiTanaka said:


> Can I use a kind of post-it in FMC competition?



Well, why not?
And didn't a world championship judge already tell you that you can?


----------



## YukiTanaka (Aug 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Well, why not?
> And didn't a world championship judge already tell you that you can?



Thanks for your quick reply.
I worried about the possibility that it is not allowed but the judge's interpretation is different from the official one.
I'll use it in future competition checking to the judge.


----------



## YukiTanaka (Aug 4, 2013)

Maybe I needed to present more information about it.

The expression "colored stickers" is also used in 3d)
>3d) Puzzles must have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, or painted/printed colours.
>3d3) Stickers/tiles/textures/paint must not be thicker than 1.5 mm, or the generally available thickness for non-cube puzzles.

If the "colored sticker" in E3) refers to this, big post-it may be illegal because of 3h).
>3h) (omitted) Modified versions of puzzles are permitted only if the modification does not make any additional information available to the competitor (e.g. identity of pieces), compared to an unmodified version of the same puzzle.

So there's a claim that it might be illegal. I want to know how other cubers think about it.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2013)

YukiTanaka said:


> Maybe I needed to present more information about it.
> 
> The expression "colored stickers" is also used in 3d)
> >3d) Puzzles must have coloured stickers, coloured tiles, or painted/printed colours.
> ...



Colored sticers is for tracking pieces in FMC. If you use post-its instead of stickers, that gives you *no* further advantage - therefore, you can use them as well.
Article 3) is talking about stickers *on* the puzzles, not the additional stickers for FMC.

EDIT: But you are right, I think we should change the regulation E3c) and put "post-it" as well.


----------



## cube100 (Sep 15, 2013)

Do we have to bring stackmat timer or will they provide ?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 15, 2013)

cube100 said:


> Do we have to bring stackmat timer or will they provide ?



They are provided.


----------



## Mr Beast (Feb 19, 2015)

Will there ever be a competition in Ireland ?


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 6, 2015)

there are like 3 comps on the west coast and 3 on the east coast and 2 down south, why nothing in the midwest?!? :'(


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 6, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> there are like 3 comps on the west coast and 3 on the east coast and 2 down south, why nothing in the midwest?!? :'(



I would consider both Michigan and Missouri as midwest states with upcoming competitions. Indiana, Minnesota, and Wisconsin had competitions very recently too.

The reason you might not see too many planned throughout the midwest for December and beyond is the snow risk -- delegates are hesitant to commit to travel that will take an hour or more for that reason.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Nov 6, 2015)

Kit Clement said:


> I would consider both Michigan and *Missouri* as midwest states with upcoming competitions. Indiana, Minnesota, and Wisconsin had competitions very recently too.
> 
> The reason you might not see too many planned throughout the midwest for December and beyond is the snow risk -- delegates are hesitant to commit to travel that will take an hour or more for that reason.



more of this plz


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Apr 8, 2017)

Just wondering if there is a comp in the works for memorial day weekend in madison? there has been for the last few years, some of my friends and i are hoping to compete....
(asking bc i dont see anything listed on WCA's site)


----------



## Paul Landers (Aug 29, 2017)

CubeWizard23 said:


> Just wondering if there is a comp in the works for memorial day weekend in madison? there has been for the last few years, some of my friends and i are hoping to compete....
> (asking bc i dont see anything listed on WCA's site)


Well, if you don't see anything listed on the WCA's site, then there are no competitions in Madison. Do you search by state? Or city?


----------



## DGCubes (Aug 29, 2017)

Paul Landers said:


> Well, if you don't see anything listed on the WCA's site, then there are no competitions in Madison. Do you search by state? Or city?



Lol, that was posted in April. His WCA profile says he went to a Wisconsin competition in July though.


----------



## Paul Landers (Aug 29, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Lol, that was posted in April. His WCA profile says he went to a Wisconsin competition in July though.


*cough cough* I k-knew that.


----------

